# My little media room !!!



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

Well this is my setup so far! Got the AA hAvoc in 7.8cu.ft NET with 2 18" passive from CSS, powered by a XTi2000 bridged; seeing around 1500rms with a LP @ 75hz. It is much, much better than the 10" I used to have !!! 
I'm planning on upgrading the bookshelves along with the screen later on.






































for all the pics from the get go and some vids, you can go here: http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m239/SQBubble/Home Audio Project/?start=all
thx for looking!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I always get jealous when someone says they are going to upgrade from their current B&W speakers.

Do they sound pretty good with that crown amp? I assume they are running off of the 1,000?


----------

